# Tank dividers?



## InsideTheBurg (Aug 18, 2009)

Hey guys, I want to make my awesome goodwill bargain tank into a shared tank with two of my crowns. My question is how do those divider things work? Will the tank need two filters/heaters? Or does it cycle through the divider? I've never actually seen one.... so I am lost. Thanks guys!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Here is one of my divided tanks:

I have the filter and heater in the middle. Works great!!!









I will find a picture of a tank divided in two.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Found it!!!


----------



## InsideTheBurg (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks doggyhog! Awesome tanks.... are they 10 or 20g? And also, does it flip the fish out to be able to see each other constantly??


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Usually you use something like mesh so that the water flows through. Your guys will most likely flare for a while but settle down eventually as they get used to each other. You can also block their sight with a plant or something.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

my 30 gallon is divided with 3 crowntails and plexiglass in between them with holes i drilled. they see each other clearly and occasionally flare but they also have plants and driftwood to swim around to find a little solitude.
they seem very happy.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

InsideTheBurg said:


> Thanks doggyhog! Awesome tanks.... are they 10 or 20g? And also, does it flip the fish out to be able to see each other constantly??


They are 10g. 

Nope, I find that my fish actually LIKE seeing another fish. Not sure why. LOL They always have something to do that way.


----------

